# woven hang tags: show me pics



## gaseousclay (Nov 14, 2007)

hey everybody, it's been awhile. I've been warming up to the idea of putting hangtags on my tees and wanted to see what everyone else out there has done. 

the idea is that I'll either go with a screenprinted logo on the neck of the tee with a small hangtag on the shirt sleeve or the bottom hem, or go with a woven neck tag and forego the sleeve/hem tag. my question is, if I go with a woven neck tag that has sizing info, logo, etc., do I need to have an RN#? how does this work exactly? 

anyway, I look forward to seeing what kind of hang tags you're all using


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You can use your full legal company name in lieu of an RN #. Otherwise you can use the RN # off the shirt you are using. Third option is to apply for your own number.


----------

